# 06 manual transmiision problem



## coyotey (Jun 9, 2009)

I purchased a 06 GTO from a dealer. When I let out the clutch slowly in !st gear and give it a little gas the car shutters. It only does this taking off from a stop. In any other gear or a rolling stop it is fine. Under full acceleration its great. I asked the dealer where I bought it to look at it and they told me it was an after market performance clutch and they do not warranty it. They stated it worked fine.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds to me like maybe they installed the clutch but didn't turn the flywheel. That will sometimes cause the issue you are discribing. Try to move both pedals faster, release the clutch and hit the gas faster then you are cause it only shutters when the clutch is slipping, so the less you can make it slip, the less it will shutter. It may drive out of it and stop after a while.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

coyotey said:


> I purchased a 06 GTO from a dealer. When I let out the clutch slowly in !st gear and give it a little gas the car shutters. It only does this taking off from a stop. In any other gear or a rolling stop it is fine. Under full acceleration its great. I asked the dealer where I bought it to look at it and they told me it was an after market performance clutch and they do not warranty it. They stated it worked fine.


Sounds normal to me. Performance clutches grab and don't like to slip, you'll get the shutter/chatter thing going on from a stop.


----------



## coyotey (Jun 9, 2009)

*06 clutch problem*

Thanks for the input. My other car is a 97 Z28 6 speed with a Zoom kevlar/ceramic clutch, pressure plate etc. It takes off like a rocket and shifts like butter. I am going to change out the shifter in the Goat. Any input?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I have GMM Ripshifter race version, love it.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I just installed a Centerforce Dual friction clutch set and a GMM Ripshifter in my car, and it now does exactly what your describe. A little bit of "shudder" before moving, like it's going to die. Get the RPMs up a just a hair more and it won't shudder anymore. 

I concur with the GMM Ripshifter. I have the street version, and it is a thousand times better than the stock shifter.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

driver mod


----------



## navy goat (Apr 7, 2009)

can i ask where you guy's are finding the gmm rip shifter? all i seem to find is hurst or b&m shifters.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

navy goat said:


> can i ask where you guy's are finding the gmm rip shifter? all i seem to find is hurst or b&m shifters.


I ordered one from this web site on Monday. It's already on the way to me.

JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

FastFrank said:


> I ordered one from this web site on Monday. It's already on the way to me.
> 
> JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


JHP has good stuff. Pricey, but where else can you get most of their stuff lol


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I ordered directly from GM Motorsport in AUS. 

Welcome To Ripshift - Australia's Fastest Manual Shifter

$342 (Current exchange rate at time of purchase) and that included free shipping. Took about 1.5 weeks to get to me.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Damn, I paid $7 more than you ($349 shipped).

I'll have to let you know how long it takes to get to me since I haven't received it yet.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

What really gets me, is that Speedinc (the only "authorized" reseller in the states) sells the race version for $350, you have to buy the street lever to make the shifter the street version ($45), then you have to pay for shipping. Why can't they just sell the street version from the begining? GM offers both for the same price. 

Save potenially $100, and buy direct from AUS.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Justice said:


> What really gets me, is that Speedinc (the only "authorized" reseller in the states) sells the race version for $350, you have to buy the street lever to make the shifter the street version ($45), then you have to pay for shipping. Why can't they just sell the street version from the begining? GM offers both for the same price.
> 
> Save potenially $100, and buy direct from AUS.


Street lever? From what I read on the JHP website, the street version uses your stock lever.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

FastFrank said:


> Street lever? From what I read on the JHP website, the street version uses your stock lever.


Go here, and scroll down to the pics. You'll see the difference.

GTO Shifter

Basically, 

Race = Aftermarket Racing knobs
Street = Stock shifter knob


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok, I got it. I was confusing the shift handle with the shifter shaft...

Quote from the website:
"The differnce between the Street & Race version is the handle we supply, the Race version comes with a *one piece handle* that takes the stock gearknob, the Street version uses your stock gearknob and your *stock shifter shaft*.." 

I see the difference now. Thanks Justice.:cool


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Ah, that's something for me to learn as well, so thanks to you as well!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Speed Inc has the GMM


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I figured I'd post back about my new GMM ripshifter. I received it in the mail today, and had it installed about 3 hours later. It's kind of a bitch getting the two front bolts out and back in, but it's definitely worth it. Definitely a worthwhile add-on. I'm glad to be rid of the crappy stock shifter. For anyone who is "on the fence" about whether it's worth $350 or not, it definitely is.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

FastFrank said:


> I figured I'd post back about my new GMM ripshifter. I received it in the mail today, and had it installed about 3 hours later. It's kind of a bitch getting the two front bolts out and back in, but it's definitely worth it. Definitely a worthwhile add-on. I'm glad to be rid of the crappy stock shifter. For anyone who is "on the fence" about whether it's worth $350 or not, it definitely is.


a little late but two things make the install easier. one is you can drill two holes up where the front bolts are to make it easy to get them on and off. the other is to replace the stock bolts with hex head ones so you can put a ratchet wrench on them. i hope you used LocTite (i used red) on the bolts or you'll be having the handle come loose eventually. definitely a worth mod tho isn't it? it was the first one i did on my car and if i did nothing else i'd do this one.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I did replace the two front bolts with hex head bolts. I also used loctite as instructed. I thought about drilling holes above the front bolts, but once I broke them loose it was pretty easy getting them out from below.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I concur. A very worthy upgrade. I had my whole tranny out for a clutch job, so I can't comment on the ease/difficulty of other stuff..


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok, so I need to adjust the rear stop bolt on my shifter. I thought I had adjusted it correctly, but it sometimes jumps out of second if I shift quickly. At least I don't have to remove the shifter, I only have to remove the center console and rubber boots for this. That rear stop is not as easy to adjust as the front one is. There's not much room for end wrenches in there, lol.


----------



## abicarsy (Jul 22, 2009)

I think it is normal condition. No need to worry.


----------

